# Spring 2015 steelhead photos



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

May as well make a sticky for the shots that hopefully will be posted soon!


----------



## fly_ohio (Oct 31, 2014)

Found some open water this weekend, felt great to get a tug again, been too long.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Bigjoe (Aug 13, 2011)

My son and I went 1 for 2 yesterday. His threw the hook about 4' from the bank, NICE sized one too. Here is the lil 16' Skipper that I released back to grow up.


----------



## lorainfly24 (Jun 21, 2014)

fly_ohio said:


> Found some open water this weekend, felt great to get a tug again, been too long.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's sweet fly ohio. Hopin to get my first tug of the year this weekend.


----------



## dholmes (Jun 29, 2014)

Yesterday AM, Chagrin


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Yesterday on the Rocky River went 2 for 2. Trolling blue fox vibrax classic from kayak. This was a 21.5" and also caught a small skipper.


----------



## Rayman (Jan 22, 2011)

Feels good don't it. Ice fishing was fun but Steelhead fishing so much more rewarding. I too have been hooking up and having fun. The rocky river is perfect green color now.


----------



## FishingJunkie92 (Dec 31, 2010)

Never fished there but looks like I'm gonna make the trip and go wading


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Hey guys I didnt feel like starting a new thread so not trying to hijack. This is grand river landing


----------



## Rayman (Jan 22, 2011)

The best river for chrome but it never fishes !


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

ldrjay said:


> Hey guys I didnt feel like starting a new thread so not trying to hijack. This is grand river landing


That's crazy how all that ice is still there. Cleveland Metroparks had workers cleaning up Emerald Marinas parking lot that had ice like that, wish Lake Metroparks made the same effort. Probably smaller budget.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Rayman said:


> The best river for chrome but it never fishes !


Lol what are you talking about the grand? It fishes great from 1200 cfc's on down.


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

Had a good weekend got out, knocked the rust off and pinned some fish.


----------



## dipthekid (Sep 17, 2012)

Made it out for a quick minute Sunday. Rewarded with one 30" hen. Finally restocking my eggs!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Found a few Friday.

First one was my buds fish - 31".


----------



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

Went out on Saturday and went 2 for 2, this was the hog of the 2.


----------



## Mike_13 (Jun 11, 2007)

Caught these 3 today on the Chagrin between 2 and 4pm.


----------

